
An answer to David Carr's question on "how to build an iTunes for newspapers." - peter123
http://www.slate.com/id/2208445/pagenum/all
======
delackner
I like the _idea_ of reading on the iphone or a netbook, but the eyestrain
feels like pouring salt in my eyes while pushing on the sockets.

~~~
unalone
Have you tried Kindle reading? It's really in a class of its own.

